# Cool Pic!



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Sorry guys! pic wouldnt load.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Probably too big. Open Microsoft Office Picture Manager and edit then compress.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Is this it?


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks man. Found it in a members gallery. Pretty cool no?


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

Now that's a largemouth bass!!!!!!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Im wondering which is the male and which is the female!


----------



## castmaster00 (Oct 23, 2007)

JIG said:


> Im wondering which is the male and which is the female!


The female has her head in the males mouth. Women are always jumping down guys throats.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

JIG said:


> Im wondering which is the male and which is the female!



That would be a good debate question.


----------

